
A startup is pitching a mind-uploading service that is “100 percent fatal” - MalcontentLout
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610456/a-startup-is-pitching-a-mind-uploading-service-that-is-100-percent-fatal/
======
MalcontentLout
Too bad they didn't get Steven Hawking to sign on :)

